# 24h von Finale, los gehts :)



## extreme-tom (19. Januar 2009)

Servus, 

die Anmeldung für das beste und mit Abstand verrückteste 24h Rennen "wo gibt" ist nun offen. Nach dem Brüller 2008 (motto : "intergalaktische Meisterschaften) heisst das Motto für 2009 "bike to the future". 

24hfinale.com

Finale hat wohl die beste 24hStrecke der Welt (80% singletrail) , hier ein cooles Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytm3GyC8Erw



Wer war/ist dabei?  (am Pfingsweekend)

cheers

tom


----------



## cancanchris (20. Januar 2009)

hy!

weiss jemand vielleicht ob und wieviel mann hinauftreten muss?

klingt ansonsten ganz gut die sache!!

greez chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Januar 2009)

cancanchris schrieb:


> hy!
> 
> weiss jemand vielleicht ob und wieviel mann hinauftreten muss?
> 
> ...



ganz gut ???

das ist der absolut beste MTB Kurs für 24h in Europa...

bergauf hats auch schöne single trails und zwischendrin mal ein breiteres leicht ansteigendes Stück mit Blick auf die Küste runter...

Höhenmeter hatte ich jetzt nicht zum messen dran,vielleicht jemand anderes ? 




joe
(ah ja 2008+2009 solo unterwegs naturlich)


----------



## extreme-tom (20. Januar 2009)

moin moin, 

ja ja, der joe hat ja recht. geiles bild!

die strecke ist moderat was die HM angeht, gesamt 225, langer anstieg von ca 150 hm dabei, der aber nicht so auffällt. die abfahrten sind legendär, der toboga downhill kurz vor dem ziel hätte in D die bezeichnung freeride-park verdient   

hier das höhenprofil:

http://24h.next.sm/map/altimetria.pdf

cya


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2009)

Bin zwar beim Rennen nicht dabei, kann aber mit ein paar filmischen Eindrücken von der Strecke dienen: 
Impressionen von der Strecke 1
Impressionen von der Strecke 2

Werde Finale drei Wochen vor dem Rennen wieder besuchen und freue mir schon 'n Wolf! 

Ride On! und viel Spaß
Stefan


----------



## NoBody24h (25. Januar 2009)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> Wer war/ist dabei? (am Pfingsweekend)
> 
> cheers
> 
> tom


 

titelverteidigung !!


----------



## Mishima (26. Januar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ganz gut ???
> 
> das ist der absolut beste MTB Kurs für 24h in Europa...
> 
> ...



J O E hat recht -eine wahnsinns tolle Strecke (abfahrten mit Steilkurven).
war letztes jahr dort.Mit mehr unterstützung könnte man ebenso tolle strecken in Deutschland haben.

PS: CHEF-FOTO


----------



## oli_muenchen (3. Februar 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> titelverteidigung !!



wir auch


----------



## bikehumanumest (3. Februar 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> titelverteidigung !!



das ist natürlich die beste motivation !

cool, einer meiner 24h heroes auch hier...

mein ziel ist einfach erst mal "nur" durchfahren...!!! dh 22h + Fahrzeit zu schaffen...momentan fehlen da noch so 6 Stunden...

und ein 24h Event in Kanada oder Australien dann das nächste ... 

joe
in München 08 war ich mit im c&a "camp",mit manuel & family...da haben wir uns auch kurz gesprochen...


----------



## NoBody24h (5. Februar 2009)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> wir auch


 
wünsch euch viel glück dabei 





bikehumanumest schrieb:


> joe
> in München 08 war ich mit im c&a "camp",mit manuel & family...da haben wir uns auch kurz gesprochen...


 
hallo joe

ja,kann mich erinnern 

finale ist einfach *der* hammer...mit ausblick aufs meer 

in kanada fährt man die ganze zeit nur im wald herum.....24h lang nur wurzeln 

lg
tom


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Februar 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> in kanada fährt man die ganze zeit nur im wald herum.....24h lang nur wurzeln
> lg
> tom



ok...spätestens so ein Kurs wäre es wert über ein Fully nachzudenken...(wobei finale wenn die Downhills am frühen Morgen mit vielen Bremswellen nerven natürlich auch mit dem Hardtail immer weniger Spass machen...)

andererseits gibt es hier leider viel zu viele "MTB-Alibi-Autobahnrennen"...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s_works (8. Februar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> in München 08 war ich mit im c&a "camp",mit manuel & family...da haben wir uns auch kurz gesprochen...



man hat mich gerufen?

ich würd echt gern verdammt gerne mitfahren. Weiß nur nicht ob ich 24h solo nach meinem Unfall durchhalte?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Februar 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> man hat mich gerufen?
> 
> ich würd echt gern verdammt gerne mitfahren. Weiß nur nicht ob ich 24h solo nach meinem Unfall durchhalte?



Finale macht auch nur 12h (oder wie ich 2008 16H) lang Riesenspass... andererseits wenig Spass wenn Du noch nicht wieder 100% fit bist...

letztes Jahr bin ich es eigentlich nur als "lange Einheit" in einem Trainingslager in Finale gefahren... und hab`s hinterher bereut morgens noch relativ fit (aber nach plan !) aufgehört zu haben... 

joe
ps...ich such noch motivierte Betreuer,
 vor allem wenn Sie auch noch technisch hochqualifiziert sind !!!


----------



## s_works (9. Februar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ps...ich such noch motivierte Betreuer,
> vor allem wenn Sie auch noch technisch hochqualifiziert sind !!!



ich glaub ich wär der erste Betreuer der hofft, dass "sein" Sportler platt ist - dann könnt ich auch noch a bissal düsen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Februar 2009)

s_works schrieb:


> ich glaub ich wär der erste Betreuer der hofft, dass "sein" Sportler platt ist - dann könnt ich auch noch a bissal düsen.



wir könnten ja auch offiziell als 2er antreten, aber ich glaub in finale gibts nur 4er und aufwärts als Team und 6 h ist doch etwas wenig... da wird man ja nicht mal warm...

joe


----------



## NoBody24h (10. Februar 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> wir könnten ja auch offiziell als 2er antreten, aber ich glaub in finale gibts nur 4er und aufwärts als Team und 6 h ist doch etwas wenig... da wird man ja nicht mal warm...
> 
> joe


 

ihr könnt aber auch zu 2 als 4er fahren....wenn es euch das wert ist ?


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Februar 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> ihr könnt aber auch zu 2 als 4er fahren....wenn es euch das wert ist ?



auch schon dran gedacht...aber 24h als Team heisst für mich Gas geben...dann kann ich gleich im Supernova 8er fahren... meine Herausforderung heisst ja eher 24h möglichst ununterbrochen auf dem Bike zu sein (und das  wenns geht auch nicht gerade im spazierfahrmodus)...

aber @s_works... mit noch 2 schnellen Kollegen könnten wir schon bei den 4ern vorne mitspielen...ich hab auch noch ne richtig schnelle Frau für n`mixed...wär doch auchmal was nettes und ich könnte das "Finale Rock Konzert um Mitternacht" mal richtig genießen...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finale Ligure (27. Februar 2009)

*Fiiiiiiinaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeee ooooooohhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhh*

*Tach Freunde der gepflegten 24h von Finale Bike Party!*

Ich bin Yoyo und vertete Finale Ligure in Deutschland, der Schweiz und Österreich.

Lorenzo, Ernico, Marco, Richy und ich freuen uns sehr euch auch dieses Jahr wieder einiges bieten zu können!

Bei allen Fragen rund um Finale, das Rennen oder die Party drumrum könnt Ihr Euch jederzeit an mich wenden, ansonsten sehen wir uns dort !

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## NoBody24h (28. Februar 2009)

Finale Ligure schrieb:


> *Fiiiiiiinaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeee ooooooohhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhh*
> 
> *Tach Freunde der gepflegten 24h von Finale Bike Party!*
> 
> ...


 
hallo yoyo !!

bei uns (ösis ) gibt es auch einen link  

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/24h-MTB-Ligurien-th77881

wir freuen uns schon....wird sicher wieder megamäßig 

lass mir bitte den LORENZO schön grüßen 

lg
tom


----------



## Finale Ligure (28. Februar 2009)

Hey Tom, 

danke Dir für den Hint, dann werde ich mich nun auch dort rumtreiben, obwohl ich ja im Nachbarland mein Unwesen treibe. Und wir sehen uns im "Ösiforum" ))

Ich freu mich auch schon voll, wird wieder ne suuuuper Party! Haben grade das Motto des Rennes für 2010 kreiert und uns dabei weggeschmissen!

Ich sag Doc Brown, aka Lorenzo grüße von Dir!

Bis bald in Finale!
Yoyo


----------



## NoBody24h (29. Mai 2009)

geil wars !! 

meiner einer hatte ein De`ja`-vu , und das österr.4er team hat das blut noch immer im falschen körperteil 

kleiner bericht von der noch lebenden legende, HARTI 

*Liebe Radsportbegeisterten, Liebe Schlachtenbummler, *
*Griass eich de Madln und Seawas de Buam !*


*Am vergangenen verlängerten Wochenende folgten wir dem Ruf der 24h-Legende Thomas Widhalm und begaben uns an die Ligurische Küste zwischen Genua und San Remo zum dortigen 24h Rennen. Wödmasta Tom hatte die Einzelwertung ja schon 2008 für sich entscheiden können, und da wir ihn nicht durch unsere Konkurrenz unnötig unter Druck bringen wollten, entschieden wir (Thomas Stoppi Lahner, Philipp Don Sumo Mark, Rizan Enzian Flenner und ich) uns dazu, das Rennen als Staffelbewerb auszutragen. Mit einem geliehenen Wohnmobil fuhren Stoppi und ich gemeinsam mit unserem Betreuer Walter Danmayr bereits Mittwoch nachts gen Süden. Die bizarren Erlebnisse dieser Männer-WG werden in Kürze auf RTL unter dem Titel 3 Männer und 2 Räder ausgestrahlt.*
*Am Ort des Geschehens  einer Super-Location im Wald 300 m über dem Meer  warteten bereits Tom und seine Betreuern Luki, Pepi und die Topbetreuerin Fast Fut Alex, auch bekannt unter dem Decknamen Wicht. Außerdem der Enzian mit Gattin Susi und Tochter sowie als treue Schlachtenbummler for the first time Heinz und Dagmar, einem breiten Publikum auch als Wuzibären bestens bekannt.*

*Nach der Errichtung der Partyzelte für die alles entscheidende Nacht gings am Freitag zur Streckenbesichtigung. Zu absolvieren war eine 8 km  Runde, bestehend zu 90 % aus Singletrails mit 2 knackigen Anstiegen, ein wenig Schotterstraße und eine Schlussabfahrt, die so was von geil ist, dass der Radler männlichen Geschlechts fürchten muss, sein Blut in Körperteile strömen zu spüren, die man beim Radfahren üblicherweise nicht benötigt.*
*Auch den Herrn Walter setzten wir nach etwa 10 Jahren das erste Mal wieder auf ein Rad, er meisterte alle Abfahrten mit Bravour ohne Abzusteigen, nur die Klickpedale waren etwas ungewohnt für ihn und zwangen zu manch unfreiwilligem Umfaller.*

*Am Abend wurden die Reserven noch mit Pizza, Bier und Rotwein aufgefüllt, gegen Mitternacht trafen auch Don Sumo und Pam-Oida samt 4 Monate jungem Nachwuchs ein, ungewohnt früh, wir hatten erst gegen 12 h mittags des Renntages mit ihnen gerechnet.*

*Dann der große Tag: der für 13h anberaumte Start fand pünktlich um 14h statt, wir befanden uns ja in Italien. Zuerst musste in Le Mans Manier etwa 400 m zu den Rädern gelaufen werden, wobei sich die Spitzenleute schon so in die Pappen hauten, dass man glaubte, das Rennen dauert 24 Sekunden nicht 24 Stunden. Der Weltmeister startete schnell, zu schnell für unseren Enzian, der ihn nach ein paar Kurven schon aus den Augen verloren hatte. Runde um Runde wurde zurückgelegt, die Überholmanöver gestalteten sich teilweise schwierig, da mir die italienischen Wörter für links und rechts nicht einfallen wollten. Ich bellte daher so wie der Herbinator, wenn er überholt, und die höflichen Italiener machten sofort Platz. Großartige Ausblicke aufs Meer konnten nur kurz genossen werden, und ein Weg führte so knapp am Abgrund entlang, dass man besser an etwas anderes dachte, um nicht die Nerven zu verlieren.*

*Unbeeindruckt spulte der Wödmasta auf seinem neuen Liteville (Fully mit 10,3 kg) eine Runde nach der anderen ab, jedes Mal von seinen Betreuern mit Köstlichkeiten versorgt wie Haferschleimsuppe oder warmes alkoholfreies Bier vermischt mit Cola, aus dem die Kohlensäure rausgeschüttelt worden war. Wir hingegen mussten nach unseren Turns mit eher grauslichen Sachen wie Prosciutto, Käse , Salami und Linzer Torte vorlieb nehmen. Als ein wahres Juwel von Betreuer entpuppte sich der Walter: Streng wachte er über die exakten Ablösen und dass jeder seinen Chip montiert hatte, brachte uns Nudeln und informierte uns über den aktuellen Stand des Rennens. *

*In der Nacht, die gottseidank nicht sehr kalt war, wurden die Abfahrten schwieriger, das Ganze wurde schon mehr Wienersteigmäßig, wers kennt. Zu allem Überfluss gab auch das Schaltwerk des mächtigen Sumo unter seinem mächtigen Tritt seinen Geist auf und er musste fast die ganze Runde laufend zurücklegen. Aber jede Nacht hat ein Ende, gegen 5 h früh wurde endlich der Tom eingeholt (eine Sternstunde in Rizans Radsportkarriere), der hatte allerdings schon über 2 Runden Vorsprung auf den nächsten Verfolger und fuhr ein (für seine Verhältnisse) gemütliches Rennen. Wie so was geht, erklärte er uns später: Wenn man in der Hitze auf die Jachten am Meer hinunterschaut und sich fragt, was man auf den staubigen Trails eigentlich macht, dann muss man sich nur hinunterdenken, und es geht schon wieder und um 3 h früh denkt man sich einfach: Jetzt kommt nur mehr der 200er von Goisern und dann ists aus ! Ich wird mir diese Taktik merken, vielleicht hilfts mir beim 100er von Goisern.*

*Am Vormittag zeigte dann das Thermometer auf der giftigen windstillen Steigung 40°C, aber auch das ging vorbei und um 14 h wars endlich aus, der Wödmasta hatte souverän gewonnen, sah aus wie ein Rauchfangkehrer, und wir hatten den erfreulichen 5. Platz (von 35 4er Teams) erobert, nicht zuletzt dank unserem Topbetreuer Walter. Die Siegesfeier hielt sich naturgemäß in Grenzen, um 11 Uhr schnarchten wir bereits wie die Murmeltiere.*

*Alles in Allem: nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das großartigste Rennen, das ich jemals gefahren bin, kein Eintagesmarathon kann da mit, die Stimmung ist großartig, die Italiener sind sehr relaxed und lustig (daher auch die gute Platzierung von uns Spaßbefreiten) und die Strecke ist so was von super leiwaund, mir fällt auf Anhieb gar nichts Besseres ein. Sicher, in den Alpen ists landschaftlich noch beeindruckender und nicht so staubig, aber da gehts ja immer so lang bergauf ! Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen hinzufahren, es lohnt sich !*
*Danke Weltmeister !*
*Danke Vredestein !*

*LG*

*Harti*


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Mai 2009)

NoBody24h schrieb:


> geil wars !!
> 
> meiner einer hatte ein De`ja`-vu ]




gratuliere erstmal... grandiose Leistung...ich habe mir nur 13h on Bike inkl. Pausen...und 17 Runden Spass gegeben...dann wiedermal festgestellt, dass zum Durchfahren vielleicht doch eher ein Fully vorteilhaft wäre...ich konnte kaum noch den Hals drehen um auf die Boote runterzuschauen und das wars dann gewesen...

Wir waren dann gegen 11Uhr nochmal zurück an der Strecke um Dich und die anderen Finisher anzufeuern... vielleicht hast du das noch registriert...ich hätte definitiv nix mehr wahrgenommen...nochmal dickes  für Deine "entspannte" Fahrerei...

joe


----------



## NoBody24h (29. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> gratuliere erstmal... grandiose Leistung...ich habe mir nur 13h on Bike inkl. Pausen...und 17 Runden Spass gegeben...dann wiedermal festgestellt, dass zum Durchfahren vielleicht doch eher ein Fully vorteilhaft wäre...ich konnte kaum noch den Hals drehen um auf die Boote runterzuschauen und das wars dann gewesen...
> 
> Wir waren dann gegen 11Uhr nochmal zurück an der Strecke um Dich und die anderen Finisher anzufeuern... vielleicht hast du das noch registriert...ich hätte definitiv nix mehr wahrgenommen...nochmal dickes  für Deine "entspannte" Fahrerei...
> 
> joe


 
danke !!

hab mich jedesmal über eure anfeuerungsrufe gefreut und eine gänsehaut bekommen 

nimm dir das nächste mal ein LITEVILLE und flieg damit 24h lang über diesen endlos geilen kurs 

lg
tom


----------



## sven1 (28. Juli 2009)

Scheint ja ein sehr nettes Rennen zu sein. Weiß jemand, ob der Termin für 2010 schon feststeht?

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Finale Ligure (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Sven!

Es ist mehr als ein nettes Rennen ;-) Der Termin für 2010 steht noch nicht, wir sind noch am Anfang der Planung. Sobald der Termin feststeht werde ich es sofort posten!

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## zeitweiser (30. Juli 2009)

Will ich mir auf jeden Fall auch vormerken.


----------



## Rseven (17. November 2009)

Moin Yoyo,
die Lokomotive Stuttgart ist sicher auch wieder am Start und das wohl in noch größerer Mannschaftsstärke und mit ein paar verstärkungen. Wir freuen uns schon tierisch und sind echt heiß!
Größenordnungsmäßig wieder mitte Mai?
Wenn spezieles Bier willst, muss es sagen(vllt bringen wir es dann mit ), wir werden der tradition treu bleiben und die 2. Nacht vor dem Start Elektrolyte tanken. Du, Rocardo und der rest sind natürlich wieder herzlich eingeladen.
Grüße,
Chris (stellvertretend für den rest unseres Haufens)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extreme-tom (17. November 2009)

ich werde als einzelfahrer dabei sein *freU* 
ich poste bald hier ab wann die "iscrizioni" offen sein werden. habe gerade nachgefragt. das neue rennmotto wird der hammer sein *geheim*, fast noch lustiger als zurück in die zukunft  ....wir dürfen alle auf die neue page gespannt sein!

im training, 

der tom


----------



## Finale Ligure (17. November 2009)

Hey Jungs,

hat da jemand Bier gesagt, bin dabei und freu ich auf Euer schwaben Gwasch, hehehe
Ja, sieht wieder nach Mai aus und die Planung hat auch schon begonnen! Wird ein Rießenspaß und Frodo alias Riccardo ist auch schon ganz heiß.
Ich melde mich sobald es Neues gibt ihr könnt unsere Aktivitäten auch auf unserer Facebook Page Finale Ligure Bike Resort verfolgen.

Bis die Tage und glückliche Pfade
Yoyo


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2009)

extreme-tom schrieb:


> ich werde als einzelfahrer dabei sein *freU*
> ich poste bald hier ab wann die "iscrizioni" offen sein werden. habe gerade nachgefragt. das neue rennmotto wird der hammer sein *geheim*, fast noch lustiger als zurück in die zukunft  ....wir dürfen alle auf die neue page gespannt sein!
> 
> im training,
> ...



Schön wärs, wenn auch 2-Teams zugelasen wären.... Dann könnten wir als Mixed auch mal an den Start gehen


----------



## Finale Ligure (17. November 2009)

...ich kanns ja mal im team anregen...


----------



## Finale Ligure (17. November 2009)

Nochmal ein Gruß nach Stuttgart: Frodo meinte gerade er hätte Euch den Platz von vor zwei Jahren auf dem Campground reserviert.... Na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen !


----------



## Rseven (11. Dezember 2009)

Oha,

das ist ja mal der Oberhammer. 
Dann beginnen wir wohl mal mit dem Training (Leber und Beine  ).
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele wir werden, unsere Werbung fruchtet langsam.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2009)

porca miseria
 ich hoffe ich kann ein paar jungs motivieren
 ich will auch am geilsten 24h im universum dabei sein im 2010


----------



## Finale Ligure (11. Dezember 2009)

Dreamteam, Kanns noch besser werden ??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=177847&stc=1&d=1260556879


----------



## NoBody24h (24. Dezember 2009)

das wird ein spazz  

wünsch euch frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch !! 






lg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erme (1. Januar 2010)

war wohl nichts 

dachte die Anmeldung kann ab 1.1.2010 0:00 Uhr beginnen

aber auf der page geht noch gar nichts 

Weiss jemand wann es los geht???


----------



## Finale Ligure (1. Januar 2010)

Ciao! Es geht wohl um den 6 Jan los mit der Anmeldung...
Melde mich wenn ich genau weiß wann.

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## erme (1. Januar 2010)

Die seite ist on !!! 

Habe gerade angemeldet


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (1. Januar 2010)

hi erme,

ich hab auch gerade versucht mich anzumelden, hab aber bisher noch keine bestätigungsmail erhalten o.ä.
der status dort für mich ist immer noch 'warten auf bestätigung der anmeldung'

hast du 'ne mail bekommen mit den zahlungsdetails o.ä.?

danke+grüße,
jörn


----------



## erme (1. Januar 2010)

habe mich um ca. 16 Uhr angemeldet die bestätigung per mail kam um 20:24 Uhr


----------



## joern-mtb-24 (1. Januar 2010)

na dann gedulde ich mich wohl einfach noch ein weinig 
hab mich wahrscheinlich so 'ne halbe stunde später registriert...

bis in Finale dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo und ein gutes Neues!
Irgendwie ist die Homepage zu kompliziert für meine bescheidenen IQ. Dort wird das Rennen vom 10. - 11.05.10 beschrieben. Nach dem Flyer auf der Seite hier ist es vom 20. - 23.05.2010 - hoffe deshalb auf eure intelligente Hilfe.

Von wann bis wann ist der gesamte Event?
Wann das eigentliche Rennen?
Gibt es eine Übersicht über die einzelnen Highlights (Party, Rennen, ???, ...)

Danke im voraus - hoffentlich sieht man sich dann - Gruss Tobias


----------



## Finale Ligure (4. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs! Jaja die Homepage ist etwas sehr italienisch;-) Wir werden Sie etwas überarbeiten! 
Das Rennen findet also wie unten im Flyer angekündigt vom 20. bis 23. Mai statt.
Die Registrierung auf der Website www.24hFinale.com ist geöffnet.
Wir werden ebenfalls noch die genaue Agenda veröffentlichen.

Dieses Jahr erwarten wir ein größeres Fahrerfeld aus UK daher macht eine frühe Anmeldung Sinn.

Bitte stellt mir gerne jede Frage zum Rennen ich werde alles genau beantworten.

Ciao und bis bald in Finale
Yoyo


----------



## erme (4. Januar 2010)

Bin als Solofahrer angemeldet!!

Ich suche noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit???

würde auch gerne ein paar Tage länger bleiben???

Würde mich natürlich an den Kosten entsprechend beteiligen!!!

gerne auch mit Hotel, Pension oder Camping????


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (4. Januar 2010)

erme schrieb:


> Bin als Solofahrer angemeldet!!
> 
> Ich suche noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit???
> 
> ...



Was kostet der Start? 
Bin der italienischen Sprache nicht mächtig und Englisch wollte sich die Web-Seite nicht präsentieren!


----------



## erme (4. Januar 2010)

Preise:

4er 236 EURO 
1er  89 EURO 
12er 708 Euro 
8er 472 Euro


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (4. Januar 2010)

erme schrieb:


> Preise:
> 
> 4er 236 EURO
> 1er  89 EURO
> ...



Danke für Deine Info.


----------



## NoBody24h (5. Januar 2010)

Finale Ligure schrieb:


> Bitte stellt mir gerne jede Frage zum Rennen ich werde alles genau beantworten.
> 
> Ciao und bis bald in Finale
> Yoyo


 
wird es die neue seite auch wieder auf deutsch geben ?

sg
tom


----------



## Finale Ligure (5. Januar 2010)

Ciao Tutti!

alsoooo
Ja, ich versuche die Seite oder die wichtigsten Punkte noch zu übersetzen.

Erme, ich fahr zum Rennen von München ab, falls Dir das was hilft, Mitfahrer immer willkommen!

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## feeling7 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Bikers,

sucht von euch noch jemand einen ambitionierten Teamfahrer? Bin ab 21.05. für ne Woche mit meinen Kumpels zum Freeriden in Finale, nur dumm das die außer dem runtergebolze nix anderes im Sinn haben.  So ein Langstreckenrennen hat doch was für sich. 

Bitte um rasche Rückmeldung, ansonsten geh ich als Einzelstarter ins Feld. 

Grüzzle
feeling7


----------



## Mishima (7. Januar 2010)

Gibt es schon einen "Gruppetto" (Fahrgemeinschaft) nach FINALE?

Würde gerne noch mal hin - aber alleine fahren ist unmöglich.

alles anbieten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finale Ligure (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich fahre beinahe jedes zweite WE von München aus runter;-) Manchmal ist Platz in Finale Ligure Bike Resort BMW...

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (8. Januar 2010)

Ich spüre eine VERBUNDENHEIT!
Ich bin in München geboren und wohne in Marienfeld.

Da müssen wir uns noch mal kurzschliessen - gibt es noch Einzelstartplätze??

Gruss


----------



## Finale Ligure (8. Januar 2010)

hahaha, das ist ja sehr cool! Gerne mal kurzschließen und ja, es gibt noch Einzelstartplätze !

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (11. Januar 2010)

So!!!

jetzt mal,

Wenn Du fix an dem Wochenende hinfahren würdest, und mich (nach Absprache) mitnehmen könntest, würde Ich mich erst mal zur Sicherheit anmelden, und wann, wieviel Tage fährst du hin-zelten oder Haus?
Ich muss ja noch nach München (über 500 km), und da muss man schon sicher sein, und Urlaub anmelden.

Alles andere klären ist ja dann sekundär.

UND: was ist YoYo Marienfeld (bei uns ist es der Stadtteil, ohne Yoyo).


Startest Du selbst auch?


----------



## Finale Ligure (11. Januar 2010)

Also Yoyo ist mein Vorname, Marienfeld mein Nachname, so einfach ;-))

Ich fahre wohl am 19. runter und am 24. zurück. Ich muss noch checken ob ich noch einen Platz im Wagen frei habe, noch warte ich auf Antwort eines Teammitgliedes und einen Mitfahrer habe ich bereits.
ich selbst bleibe entweder dort in meiner Wohnung oder falls ich diese zu der Zeit an Freunde vergebe in einem unserer Hotels. Ich selbst werde bis auf eine Fun Runde nicht starten, ich gehöre zum Veranstalterteam.
Zelten könntest Du auf dem Gelände des 24h Rennens wie tausende andere auch, oder Du nimmst ein Hotelzimmer.

Ciao
Yoyo Staddtteil Marienfeld


----------



## Mishima (12. Januar 2010)

@finale Ligure
 (und Ich dachte meine Eltern waren wegen "Georges" als französisch Version wäre komisch).

Werde mich mal schlau machen über die Woche wegen Start etc und dann sehen wir mal am Wochenende weiter.

Denn für den Start müßte Ich auf einiges verzichten (Kosten, Urlaub etc)

Ihr könnt bestimmt zur Zeit gute Schneefahrten machen bei Euch!!!


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (12. Januar 2010)

hi yoyo kennst du gute adressen zwecks ferienwohnungen in finale oder iwo in der umgebung

greeeetz 
manuel


----------



## Finale Ligure (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Manuel, recht schön ist www.residenceconte.it
Zentral, mit Meerblick, aber nicht ganz billitsch, hängt vom Zeitpunkt ab.

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (13. Januar 2010)

hey yoyo 

also wir sind dabei im viererteam, wie war die Veranstaltung in den letzten jahren is die Strecke auch gut mitm Hardtail zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finale Ligure (13. Januar 2010)

Hi Jungs!
Na dann das wird sicher ein Spaß für Euch! Die Veranstaltung ist seit Jahren super lustig. Die Strecke ist anspruchsvoll, nicht die üblichen breiten Pisten sondern überwiegend haben wir Singletrails mit Meerblick zu bieten. Die Strecke ist mit dem Hardtail gut zu bewältigen, auch wenn zunehmend Fullys an den Start gehen, was aber genereller Trend ist. Einen genauen Überblick über die Strecke und Bilder sieht man im Buch Mountainbiken Finale Ligure, das ab April im Delius Klasing Verlag erscheint, siehe Amazon. Die Veranstaltung ist ebenfalls eine rießen Party die Stimmung ist locker und wenig verbissen, was ich sehr schätze. Dennoch darf man sich nicht davon täuschen lassen, das Rennen an sich ist eines der schwereren dieser Natur!

Wir sehen uns dann dort!
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (14. Januar 2010)

Also Ich war froh mein Fully beizuhaben (als Hardtailfahrer),ist schon anspruchvoller als bei uns.
Steilkurven etc (Freerider stehen auf die Strecke).

Ich habe von vor 2 Jahren die Strecke komplett gefilmt ,mit Helmkamera, falls jemand die mal sehen will!

Ich hasse Autofahren - aber für das Rennen 

Super Stimmung - viel ruhiger als hier (für Einzelstarter ).


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (15. Januar 2010)

halli hallo 

ich hätte mal ne bitte an die Fan- und Veranstaltergemeinde postet oder schickt mir bitte alle eure Bilder von diesem saugeilen Event muss mich bei dem Wetter irgendwie zum Trainieren motivieren und naja kennt das bestimmt was gibts denn noch besseres als Bikebilder und Videos 

lg 
Manuel


----------



## Memory (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mishima,

ich meine mit einen Hardtail (mit Federgabel) bist Du besser dran. Der Kurs ist technisch super flüssig, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit gleitet man einfach über die Stecke.

He Manuel,

hier ist noch ein kurzer Film von der Stecke.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPag13joBX4"]YouTube- Finale Ligure 24hr race course[/ame]

Gruß Memory


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (15. Januar 2010)

danke memory 

ich mache mir weniger sorgen um das fahrtechnische als um den das mein bike wegkommt sonst hat ligure seinen ersten amoklauf


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Januar 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> danke memory
> 
> ich mache mir weniger sorgen um das fahrtechnische als um den das mein bike wegkommt sonst hat ligure seinen ersten amoklauf



das wird auch mit smiley nicht witzig...
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (17. Januar 2010)

das stimmt sorry ein amoklauf ist und wird auch nie lustig sein. man sollte sich aber auch nicht zu viel in eine redewendung interpretieren 
Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte ist das die kriminalitätsrate an großen events schon fast organisiert ist


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. Januar 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> das stimmt sorry ein amoklauf ist und wird auch nie lustig sein. man sollte sich aber auch nicht zu viel in eine redewendung interpretieren
> Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte ist das die kriminalitätsrate an großen events schon fast organisiert ist



bis auf das "fast" hast Du damit sogar Recht...aber bei dem Wert den viele Räder inzwischen haben, liegt das leider nahe...
joe


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (17. Januar 2010)

ich seh das mal mit den augen eines kriminellen. es ist echt leicht verdiente kohle so ein rad einfach mitzunehmen is null problemo wie schnell man abgelenkt ist


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Januar 2010)

gipfelstÃ¼rmer18 schrieb:


> ich seh das mal mit den augen eines kriminellen. es ist echt leicht verdiente kohle so ein rad einfach mitzunehmen is null problemo wie schnell man abgelenkt ist



das ist auch wieder etwas unglÃ¼cklich formuliert (sorry, ich bin Jurist und Versicherungsberater und Sternzeichen Jungfrau...) deshalb auch vielleicht auch etwas kleinlich in dieser Beziehung...aber leider ist die Achtung fremden Eigentums und das erst etwas arbeiten und verdienen mÃ¼ssen um sich dann etwas leisten zu kÃ¶nnen auch bei vielen Normalos etwas ausser Mode gekommen...

zu dem Bereich gehÃ¶ren dann auch so Tipps wie ich grad woanderst gelesen habe : "probier die Laufschuhe doch beim FachhÃ¤ndler vor Ort an und bestell dann die richtige GrÃ¶Ãe online...da sparst du locker 20%..."

und zum Aufpassen : wenn ich ein Rad im Wert von mehreren tausend â¬â¬ habe, versichere ich es erstens gegen schweren Diebstahl (wenn es abgeschlossen oder aus dem Keller geklaut wird) und zweitens lasse ich es (weil einfacher Diebstahl halt grad nicht versichert ist !)  nicht mal nach der Zieleinfahrt der Bike-Transalp nach 8 Etappen und zig Kilometern aus den Augen...selbst wenn ich grad der Sektflasche mehr Aufmerksamkeit widme....haha...(grad weil ich die Kollegen aus der Bikeklaubranche sehr wohl kenne und mir Ã¼berlege wann es wohl am einfachsten fÃ¼r die Jungs wÃ¤re zuzuschlagen...)





joe


----------



## gipfelstürmer18 (18. Januar 2010)

hi joe das stimmt schon aber ich kenne genug beispiele das es leider auch anders geht. Bei der Firma wo ich arbeite hatten wir am Stand ein Messerad ausgestellt mit ner Sattel Sattelstützenkombination eigentlich kann man mit dem Ding nix anfangen weil es ja starr ist und nur auf ne Gewisse Geometrie, Körpergröße und Sitzposition abhängt. Die Kombination war mit so einem Skyline Würger befestigt, es standen bestimmt zehn Laute in die Blickrichtung da und keiner hat es gemerkt das die Kombi weg war und was an anderen Ständen geklaut worden ist war auch nicht schlecht. 
Naja muss mal schauen 
Kannst du mir mal so eine Versicherungsinfo schicken is schon Interessant


----------



## bikehumanumest (19. Januar 2010)

gipfelstürmer18 schrieb:


> hi joe das stimmt schon aber ich kenne genug beispiele das es leider auch anders geht. Bei der Firma wo ich arbeite hatten wir am Stand ein Messerad ausgestellt mit ner Sattel Sattelstützenkombination eigentlich kann man mit dem Ding nix anfangen weil es ja starr ist und nur auf ne Gewisse Geometrie, Körpergröße und Sitzposition abhängt. Die Kombination war mit so einem Skyline Würger befestigt, es standen bestimmt zehn Laute in die Blickrichtung da und keiner hat es gemerkt das die Kombi weg war und was an anderen Ständen geklaut worden ist war auch nicht schlecht.
> Naja muss mal schauen
> Kannst du mir mal so eine Versicherungsinfo schicken is schon Interessant



ja ... dreist... wenn ich überlege, was manchmal aus Umkleidekabinen an gebrauchten Kleidungsstücken mitgenommen wird, wird mir schlecht... aber meist geht es doch in Richtung etwas von Wert einzustecken um es zu Geld zu machen...

Rest per PN...

JOE


----------



## Finale Ligure (19. Januar 2010)

Hm, interessante Diskussionen! Unser Rennen war bisher immer so friedlich , wer wird da zu solchen Gedanken kommen?!? 
Und eines ist auch mal klar. Wo viele Menschen sind, sind immer auch seltsame Gestalten dabei, aber gott sei dank kam bisher bei uns kaum was weg. Letztes Jahr haben eine findige Schweizer nachts in den Bikeroom eines unserer Hotels eingebrochen, aber dank infracams haben wir auch dieses Problem ohne Amoklauf gelöst;-)
Manuel, geh auf die Facebook Seite des Rennens, einfach 24h finale suchen, da gibt es Bilder;-))

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (21. Januar 2010)

Also Ich mußte vor 2 Jahren mein Schloß knacken, ging nicht mehr auf. Mitten auf dem Platz unter den Augen der Tutti Capos(Danke an Tom von Sportograf, der mich schützte.

Abschauen beim Triathlon, mit Wechselzonen - Ausgabe nur gegen Startnummer etc.
Wäre ein Anfang.

@yoyo marienfeld

werde diese woche mal fragen was die anderen machen wegen Alpentour, und dann entweder oder!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Januar 2010)

Mishima schrieb:


> Also Ich mußte vor 2 Jahren mein Schloß knacken, ging nicht mehr auf. Mitten auf dem Platz unter den Augen der Tutti Capos(Danke an Tom von Sportograf, der mich schützte.
> 
> Abschauen beim Triathlon, mit Wechselzonen - Ausgabe nur gegen Startnummer etc.
> Wäre ein Anfang.
> ...



gib Dir nen Ruck...Du weisst doch, dass es kein besseres Event gibt   Alpen sind dagegen doch Kindergeburtstag...

und zur Not packen wir Dich bei uns mit rein...werden dieses Jahr mit nem "nicht langsamen " 4er Team am Start sein...ich bin da mit Abstand die Bremse...

joe


----------



## Mishima (22. Januar 2010)

O GOTT - wenn Du die Bremse bist, wäre Ich nicht mal der Belag 
Wenn Ich sehe wer wieder alles hinfährt - 

Sollte gestern alles geklärt werden- habe seit gestern Vandalismusschaden am Auto (ist hier schon öfters bei Neuen Autos vorgekommen)  und das ganze schöne Geld für Gabel und Event geht jetzt in den falschen Industriezweig

A B E R Recht hast Du - erst mal anmelden und dann siegt der Wille.

UND PS: Superbild - würde auch gerne mal so empfangen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (22. Januar 2010)

HILFE- Probleme bei der Anmeldung.

Kommt die Bankverbindung per Mail?
Was eintragen bei Payment, oder kann man überweisen?

Hatte vor 2 Jahren den Startplatz gewonnen, daher keine Ahnung. Was bitte kommt bei ZIP als Eintrag?


----------



## Mishima (2. Februar 2010)

Habe eben Mail bekommen (italienisch mit Bankverbindung und meinen Daten), scheint wohl geklappt zu haben mit dem Han-Solo Platz 

Auto ist auch wieder fit, Gabel bestellt und Sonntag 5 Stunden im Schnee fahren können  

So etwas verdient den Titel "Wochenende"


Jetzt liegt wohl erst mal sparen für den "Guten Zweck" an 

@alle


----------



## ecopower (9. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445397&highlight=24h+Finale



hjs67 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> suchen noch einen Fahrer für ein 4er Team in Finale Ligure 2010 am 22.5.2010. Das Team ist bereits angemeldet.
> 
> Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## tigerente1111 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Yoyo,

bin neu im Forum und hoffe, Dich auf diesem Weg zu erreichen. Wir fahren im  März das erste Mal nach Finale zum biken. Sind über die Trailhunter-DVD auf dieses Bikegebiet gekommen und freuen uns schon sehr. Nun wollte ich mir Kartenmaterial etc besorgen und habe gesehen, dass ein Bikeführer rauskommt - nur leider im April . Besteht die Möglichkeit schon früher an ein Exemplar zu kommen?

Viele Grüße
Dunja



Finale Ligure schrieb:


> *Fiiiiiiinaaaaaaleeeeeeeeeeee ooooooohhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhh*
> 
> *Tach Freunde der gepflegten 24h von Finale Bike Party!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Finale Ligure (17. Februar 2010)

Hi Dunja, 
leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit vorher an das Buch zu kommen, wir sind nämlich noch voll dabei und nach dem Druck bekommen ich es so früh wie Amazon zum Beispiel auch. Rohmaterial hergeben macht keinen Sinn. Ich hoffe Du verstehst. Sinn machen kann vielleicht, dass ich Euch einen Tour Guide besorge. Das macht Spaß, man sieht die guten Routen und kostet auch nicht die Welt. Bei Interesse schreibe mich gerne an unter [email protected]

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir das mal einer uebersetzen

Ist das nur die Angabe der Startnummer oder verpass Ich etwas?


> Abbiamo ricevuto il pagamento per il team MISHIMA.
> Il team MISHIMA e' stato attivato, ora potrai inserire gli atleti andando sulla sezione iscrizioni del nostro sito.
> 
> Numero team: 128

Danke fuer Hilfe


----------



## Giant XTC (23. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich kann es gerade nicht finden aber Ihr könnt mir bestimmt schnell helfen:

Wann genau ist denn der Start?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Finale Ligure (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Daniel,

Der Start unseres Rennens ist am Samstag, dem 22. um 13h !

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Finale Ligure (23. Februar 2010)

..... und noch weitere News: heute haben wir die Grenze der 1000 Anmeldungen zum Rennen überschritten! Erfahrungsgemäß melden sich die italienischen Teilnehmer immer recht spät, ab Anfang März an, also wer noch unsicher ist, zügig anmelden !

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mishima (24. Februar 2010)

plus die uebliche Stunde Verspaetung


----------



## Finale Ligure (24. Februar 2010)

...ja hoffentlich dieses Jahr ohne eine italienische Verspätungsstunde! Die Startnummern waren zu spät angeliefert worden und wir kamen mit der Registrierung nicht durch bis zum Start, wie Du sicher gemerkt hast ! Hoffen wir dass es dieses Mal besser läuft!

Ciao
Yoyo


----------



## Mishima (24. Februar 2010)

Stört bei schönem Wetter nicht wirklich (vor allem wenn man es weiss )- plauscht man eben.

@ Yoyo

Unsere Triathlon Abteilung bekommt im April neue Trikot+Hosen etc, alle mit Aufdruck Tri Speed"Marienfeld" drauf . Praktisch Werbeträger


----------



## Finale Ligure (26. Februar 2010)

WOW ! Das ist ja cool, lasst doch mal eines von Euren Trikot rüberwachsen, damit ich nicht immer in diesen Finale Ligure Bike Resort Dingern rumfahren muss !

Ciaooo


----------



## cännondäler__ (28. Februar 2010)

....oje, was lesen meine entzündeten Augen: Die Gerüchte sind wohl wahr und Joe startet dieses Jahr im 4er-Team! Bleibt für unser Team wieder keine Chance auf Platz 1! 
Naja, mittlerweile kennen wir die anderen Podiumsplätze und da ist es ja auch nicht schlecht (vor allem 2008, als uns unser Präsent besser gefiel als das der siegreichen Wurzelhopser). Also Joe und Team: Stellt schon mal den Sekt kalt (gar nicht so einfach in der Bruthitze!)!
cännondäler


----------



## Mishima (1. März 2010)

@yoyo

ich schick Dir die PDF mal rueber, kannst Dir mal anschauen. Bekomme die Sachen auch erst im April- Aber schon cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (2. März 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> ....oje, was lesen meine entzündeten Augen: Die Gerüchte sind wohl wahr und Joe startet dieses Jahr im 4er-Team! Bleibt für unser Team wieder keine Chance auf Platz 1!
> Naja, mittlerweile kennen wir die anderen Podiumsplätze und da ist es ja auch nicht schlecht (vor allem 2008, als uns unser Präsent besser gefiel als das der siegreichen Wurzelhopser). Also Joe und Team: Stellt schon mal den Sekt kalt (gar nicht so einfach in der Bruthitze!)!
> cännondäler



als TEAMOPA wollte ich eigentlich nur gemütlich im Liegestuhl sitzen und den 3 schnellen Leuten moralisch zur Seite zu stehen... und dann auf dem Podest gut aussehen...  aber im Vorfeld war jetzt die Rede davon dass ich meine Grundschnelligkeit doch vielleichtbis Mai noch etwas verbessern sollte um doch die ein oder andere "schnelle" Runde hinlegen zu können...

na ja wie auch immer...ich freu mich wieder mal auf die genialste 24h Strecke die ich kenne... hab nur wieder extrem Sorge um meine Zunge mit der ich immer die Kurven anvisiere...





JOE


----------



## NoBody24h (3. Mai 2010)

Finale Ligure schrieb:


> Einen genauen Überblick über die Strecke und Bilder sieht man im Buch Mountainbiken Finale Ligure, das ab April im Delius Klasing Verlag erscheint, siehe Amazon.Yoyo


 
seeehr feines buch !! 

sg
tom


----------



## Finale Ligure (3. Mai 2010)

Danke Tom !!


----------

